# Video - Peak Oil & The End of Suburbia



## GreatPig (16 December 2005)

An interesting documentary, if you have some time and broadband.

It runs for about 1 hour 17 minutes (including credits) and is around 300MB.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## michael_selway (17 January 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> An interesting documentary, if you have some time and broadband.
> 
> It runs for about 1 hour 17 minutes (including credits) and is around 300MB.
> 
> ...




Hi do u have a new link to that video?

Thanks

MS


----------



## GreatPig (17 January 2006)

No, it doesn't seem to be available on Google videos any more. I did try to save the file while I was watching it, but they had it pretty locked down to make it difficult.

The only place I can find it now is at an online DVD store for US$24.

GP


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 January 2006)

I have quite a few audio commentaries saved on my computer on this subject. They're MP3 files and are about an hour each.

They were downloaded but are no longer on the relevant site. I'm not sure if they can be emailed OK since they're quite large files around 10MB each and some email servers have fairly low file size limits which won't allow this.

But I'm willing to try and email them to anyone who wants them. Send me a PM if you want any of them and I'll send them to everyone who wants them at the same time to save multiple sendings (I'm on dialup so it will be a week or two before I send them all and will send one at a time.   ). As I said, no promise that it will work but I'm willing to try.   

They are all from the US so do have a US focus but are relevant worldwide since oil is a global commodity. 

Powerdown (7-08-04)
The End Of Oil (29-05-04)
The Final Energy Crisis (26-06-05)
High Noon For Natural Gas (25-09-04)
The Oil Factor (8-05-04)
The Long Emergency (also covers non-oil issues such as climate, 1-10-05)
The Oil Age Is Over (23-10-04)
Beyond Oil (21-05-05)
Oil, Jihad and Destiny (2-10-04)
Blood and Oil (15-01-05)
A Century of War (24-09-05)
The Colour of Oil (10-09-05)
Over A Barrel (12-11-05)
The Big Picture (17-09-05) (Also might be some non-oil stuff I think)

You can also download "Twilight In The Desert" from this site http://www.netcastdaily.com/fsnewshour.htm It's a free and legal mp3 download interview. Yes it will work with dialup but will take an hour or two to download. Scroll down the page to January 7 find it. The interview was done last year. Note that it will disappear in a couple of weeks as newer interviews on other subjects replace it so don't delay downloading if you want it.


----------



## michael_selway (18 January 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't seem to be available on Google videos any more. I did try to save the file while I was watching it, but they had it pretty locked down to make it difficult.
> 
> The only place I can find it now is at an online DVD store for US$24.
> 
> GP




GP thanks, ill have a look for it

This is a small article talking more about peak oil

http://www.natsoc.org.au/html/peak_oil.html
http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/s1515141.htm (short video)
http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/chron.html

Smurf here are a few upload sites, then just give us url, btw those are all oldish in terms of date?

http://www.turboupload.com
http://www.yousendit.com


----------

